# Eveready Daylo, circa 1917-1921



## ElektroLumens (Apr 9, 2002)

In 1917 National Carbon Company merged with Union Carbide to form The Union Carbide and Carbon Co. and Eveready began using the name "DAYLO". The logo on the battery cap was changed to read "EVEREADY DAYLO". Daylo was never well accepted. The main reason for the non-acceptance was that only Eveready could use Daylo. The public still used the word "flashlight" and all other flashlight making companies called their products "flashlights". The advertising campaign was a success but the name was a dud. The Daylo name was dropped in 1921.


















And here is a little advertisement on this flashlight.






Wayne www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 11, 2002)

That light seems to be in quite good condition. Is the body made of what they euphimistically called 'fiberboard'; AKA cardboard? It looks like it, because of the rivets on the head and tailcap. Which batteries does it use?

I have an Eveready Daylo also. It's nickel plated brass, and uses 2 C cells. The nickel is worn thin (but not off) in a few places, and of course the switch has all the nickel worn off of it. It is in working order, but the 'magnifying glass' lens disperses the 'beam' to about a 6 foot circle of very dim light at 3 or 4 feet. So it's really only suited for very close up use. Shining it across a room yeilds litterally about 1 candlepower. Pity I don't have a digital camera...



What's amazing to me is that it still works, using commonly available batteries, and a standard screw base, 2.4 volt lamp.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gandalf:
*That light seems to be in quite good condition. Is the body made of what they euphimistically called 'fiberboard'; AKA cardboard? It looks like it, because of the rivets on the head and tailcap. Which batteries does it use?

I have an Eveready Daylo also. It's nickel plated brass, and uses 2 C cells. The nickel is worn thin (but not off) in a few places, and of course the switch has all the nickel worn off of it. It is in working order, but the 'magnifying glass' lens disperses the 'beam' to about a 6 foot circle of very dim light at 3 or 4 feet. So it's really only suited for very close up use. Shining it across a room yeilds litterally about 1 candlepower. Pity I don't have a digital camera...



What's amazing to me is that it still works, using commonly available batteries, and a standard screw base, 2.4 volt lamp.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello Gandalf,

I'm not sure what it is? Seems harder than cardboard? It is in excellent condition,and works perfectly.

Mine also has a very dim light. Well, for 1917, that's about what flashlights did, I guess.

I got carried away a few weeks ago and purchased a bunch of antique and vintage flashlights. I'll put a few others up when I get a chance.

I had the thought of putting a Luxeon star in this old Daylo, but when I found out it is so old, I decided not to do such a thing. I have a couple others I paid very little for, and I might do one, just for the fun of it.

Wayne www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 12, 2002)

That old Daylo is in much too nice a shape to modify. The glass lens on mine has several good sized scratches on it. The excellent photo closeup of the lens on yours shows it to be like new.

My Daylo is quite small; only 5 1/4 inches long. I'll bet it was carried in someone's pocket; it's small enough. The head is the same diameter as the body; like yours is. Likely, in 1916-1921, flashlights were pretty expensive, and certainly not meant for use in wet conditions; using a high density fiberboard probably made them more affordable. The nickel plated ones were probably the most expensive of the Daylo line. It's hard to imagine that these were likely some of the best flashlights available! And I'm sure batteries were expensive, and didn't last very long. 

But then that was true 40 years ago, when I was young, and got my first flashlight: an Eveready Captain. Chrome plated, 2 C cells. I remember that the silver Eveready batteries ate up most of my money, and didn't ast very long. I bought an identical, mint condition Eveready Captain from eBay for about $15 a few months ago. Probably cost less that it did new in 1962 dollars!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 13, 2002)

The black material found on Eveready Daylo flashlight cases is vulcanized fiber, a hard rubber material. Tubular flashlights, first made in 1898, were made with a paper case. Actually, paper shipping tubes. Within a year or so, Eveready added vulcanized fiber flashlights to their line as deluxe models. Eveready continued making flashlights with a paper case until 1916 as standard line flashlights. Vulcanized fiber was used by most flashlight manufacturers until the mid-twenties.


----------



## lightlover (Apr 13, 2002)

*WOW !!

Welcome aboard flashlightbook !!*

Ladies and gentlemen, 
"flashlightbook" is the display name of Dr. Billy T. Utley, the author of the best book on Flashlights ever written.
(See my review, 
Topic: A Brilliant Book about Flashlights - at Last !! @ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=22&t=000191 

Bill, you truly add great expertise to the board. Thank you for deciding to grace CPF with your presence. 
(At this point, I'll say I have at least some responsibility for Dr. Utley joining CPF, since I've had some e-mail correspondence with him.) 

Quoting from my review topic, (Linked to above) 
"This is the chap I'm trying to persuade to join to moderate the proposed "Collectors Forum". I feel sure that there is no better qualified person on the planet."

I stand by that statement. Bill is the definitive word on early flashlights.

lightlover
















(Jahn)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome Flashlightbook, I must echo what Lightlover said. It is great to have you aboard and it would be even better if you could moderate this forum. I hope you post often.

Ken


----------



## ElektroLumens (Apr 17, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*Welcome Flashlightbook, I must echo what Lightlover said. It is great to have you aboard and it would be even better if you could moderate this forum. I hope you post often.

Ken*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ditto that!

Wayne www.elektrolumens.com


----------

